# How old is to old?



## ConradS (10/9/15)

Hi guys, I have some plain Pg and Vg and flavoring that is approaching 8 months old, unopened from Skyblue. When does this stuff expire? Was from before my few months vaping hiatus, so been going through stocks to see what to keep and what to toss and I need to thin down even 6mg which is now way harsh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drew (10/9/15)

PG and VG have a 2 year expiry from the date of manufacture and flavour concentrates can last anywhere from 6 months to 2 years depending on exposure to air, heat, sunlight etc

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## zadiac (10/9/15)

What he said^^


----------



## BuzzGlo (10/9/15)

What about nic... 

how should it be stored and whats the shelf life.... does pg based nic degrade differently to vg based nic ?

I've heard some people freeze the nic.


----------



## drew (11/9/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> What about nic...
> 
> how should it be stored and whats the shelf life.... does pg based nic degrade differently to vg based nic ?
> 
> I've heard some people freeze the nic.



Just to clarify PG nicotine is no different to VG nicotine, nicotine is nicotine. PG and VG is just what the nicotine is diluted in, as they both have a shelf of 2 years they shouldn't degrade at different rates. For small quantities of nicotine used on a regular basis, a cool dark cupboard will do. If you have enough to last more than a couple months a fridge should keep it good for a couple years. In the freezer, I've heard of a lab that had nicotine stored for many years with minimal degradation. 

That being said, I have a dedicated bar fridge/freezer that I use for nicotine. While keeping it in the fridge/freezer might extend the shelf life I don't recommend storing dangerous chemicals in the fridge with your food. It's also not the safest place if you plan to keep it away from kids or others that might not know the dangers of it.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ConradS (11/9/15)

Thanks guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

